# يا جماعة انا مهندس ميكاترونيك و محتار اخد كورس automatic controlفين



## mu_hegazyi (8 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة انا مهندس ميكاترونيك و محتار اخد كورس automatic control فين
معهد الدون بوسكو (ساليزيان)
او
جيليكوم 
ارجو الافادة
و شكرا


----------



## mu_hegazyi (10 يونيو 2010)

*يا جماعة انا مهندس ميكاترونيك و محتار اخد كورس automatic control فين
معهد الدون بوسكو (ساليزيان)
او
جيليكوم 
ارجو الافادة
و شكرا

محدش رد عليا ليه
*


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معهد الدون بوسكو يوجد فى شبرا 
ولا انصحك بجليكوم


----------



## ahmelsayed (15 أغسطس 2010)

طبعا الدون بوسكو


----------



## سعيد الشايب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

mu_hegazyi قال:


> *يا جماعة انا مهندس ميكاترونيك و محتار اخد كورس automatic control فين
> معهد الدون بوسكو (ساليزيان)
> او
> جيليكوم
> ...



السلام عليكم اخى 

ممكن تحدد الكورس الى محتاجه بالضبط فى التحكم الالى ؟؟؟ 
لان اتا عندى مركز تعليم و دورات للتحكم الالى


----------



## م عبد الغفار (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بالظبط كدا زى ما قالك أخونا الكريم
حدد نوع الكورس

لو سيمنز مفيش زى دون بوسكول
بس طابور طويل

لو الن برادلى مفيش زى السويدى اوتوميشن

وهكذا
حدد نوع الكورس


----------

